# Fisher HT Installation Help



## technical14 (Nov 19, 2020)

Hey guys - new member here.

I'm attempting to install a 2016 Fisher HT on my 2016 Toyota Tundra (Double Cab 5.7, TSS).

Does anyone have advice on how to hook up the Handheld controller's 12v lead ? The diagram indicates that it should go to an ignition switch (ACC?) Does this wire get plugged directly into the ACC fuse slot on the fuse block? I'm seeing a 7.5A fuse occupying the ACC currently. If not here then where did you guys tie this wire in? 

Hope it makes sense..


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Anything with power, key on only. Go to the auto parts store and get a fuse tap. Like radio, do not tap on anything for the engine controls.


----------



## technical14 (Nov 19, 2020)

fuse tap... very cool thank you Randall Ave, you just saved me a ton of confusion. I didn't know how to phrase it to google, it's exactly what i'm after. I installed push plates yesterday, gearing up to install truck wiring harness tomorrow. How did you go through firewall?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

https://www.autozone.com/starting-c...tring=search&isIgnoreVehicle=false&model=true


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Drill and a rubber plug or rubber hose cut in half around the hole for no sharp edges


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I never did a Yoda install, someone else gotta help there.


----------



## technical14 (Nov 19, 2020)

dieselss said:


> Drill and a rubber plug or rubber hose cut in half around the hole for no sharp edges


Good point on the sharp edges!


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Protect with rubber grommet, different sizes to fit your wire harness thru @ firewall. Thumbs Up
https://www.lowes.com/search?searchTerm=rubber grommets 1 inch


----------



## technical14 (Nov 19, 2020)

Yeah I'm gonna use a 1.25" grommet that I've had kicking around for years. I knew it would come in handy at some point! Junk drawer always comes through sooner or later...


----------

